# Canada FSW program.



## Farhan123 (Jan 11, 2014)

HI

My wife has experience in advertising which is one of the skills listed in FSW program. 

Currently we are in UK and can not travel to India for getting the required documents for next one month. 

Could someone help me approx how much time will this category take to be filled. 

Regards,

Farhan


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Nobody knows.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I personally feel this is not high in demand. May not be filled till end also.

Regards,
Ash



Farhan123 said:


> HI
> 
> My wife has experience in advertising which is one of the skills listed in FSW program.
> 
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I didn't notice advertising being listed.


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

@Ashpin:- need to ask a very important thing. I am about to send my documents to WES. One of my friend sent these docs few days back. she has got an email stating "due to heavy traffic of applications, your file will be processed after two weeks. You could have applied to use rush service". Now, the only thing that I know about rush service is that they charge 200 c$ extra to reply in a day after accessing the profile. could you please guide me through this service as I cannot see any option to avail this service on their website. 

Please Helpp...


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

Unfortunately you do not have that service available either.
I created one account to reach service and fees page and found out that only 7 days service is available. 
Rest are unavailable.
See the attached image.

Regards,
Ash



lakhwindr said:


> @Ashpin:- need to ask a very important thing. I am about to send my documents to WES. One of my friend sent these docs few days back. she has got an email stating "due to heavy traffic of applications, your file will be processed after two weeks. You could have applied to use rush service". Now, the only thing that I know about rush service is that they charge 200 c$ extra to reply in a day after accessing the profile. could you please guide me through this service as I cannot see any option to avail this service on their website.
> 
> Please Helpp...


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

its going to be crazy as it ever could be.. living on the edge then. 1. software engineer category
2. transcript theory and list goes on and on for me... 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Expat Forum


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

BTW, do u have any idea, if that option is available to modify the order...

and Thanks for being so quick in responding. .. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry to disappoint you further but I do not think that option is available to be modified.
Once Order is placed, it is closed. You will have to wait for your report. 

Regards,
Ash



lakhwindr said:


> BTW, do u have any idea, if that option is available to modify the order...
> 
> and Thanks for being so quick in responding. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Expat Forum


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

I do not see any options to select any such options u shared in screenshot. options availableto me in tabs are
personal info
education
delivery option
submit order
order confirmation

and your evaluation and services &fees aren't available to me.

strange but true

Sent from my SM-N900 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Strange.
I clicked Apply Online and then getting following options.
Personal Info
Education
Evaluation
Service and Fees
Payment Info
Review and Submit

Can somebody else from the forum help? Why are we getting different options?

Regards,
Ash



lakhwindr said:


> I do not see any options to select any such options u shared in screenshot. options availableto me in tabs are
> personal info
> education
> delivery option
> ...


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

Just to be sure:- I applied for "FSWP Credential Assessment Application" on the link:-
https://www.wes.org/ca/apply/cicapplication.asp?tab=returning


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Perfect.

good to see you taking the first step.

All the best 



lakhwindr said:


> Just to be sure:- I applied for "FSWP Credential Assessment Application" on the link:-
> https://www.wes.org/ca/apply/cicapplication.asp?tab=returning


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

@ashpin:- how has been your experience with online response from WES. Its been days, I asked for these things to WES. They haven't responded back. Should I wait, or let go the hope of getting an answer from them.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

I received response for query posted in January in May. 



lakhwindr said:


> @ashpin:- how has been your experience with online response from WES. Its been days, I asked for these things to WES. They haven't responded back. Should I wait, or let go the hope of getting an answer from them.


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

lol. so, let go..


ashpin said:


> I received response for query posted in January in May.


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

hi Ash

I have been seen people saying on other threads as well that we are walking on a tight rope if applying for 2173 or 2174 s/w engg category. I hv recd my assesment from wes and planning to file in the coming week as everything's else is arranged already. as per CIC website updated on 6 june, only 50+ out of 2000 of both categories combined have been reached. just needed your opinion on this.

Thanks
Lucky

Sent from my SM-N900 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear Lucky,
I would suggest to go for it as you have already received WES. None can say anything but chances are better than last year as last year it was only 300 and this year 2000, so go for it.

All the best.


Regards,
Ash



lakhwindr said:


> hi Ash
> 
> I have been seen people saying on other threads as well that we are walking on a tight rope if applying for 2173 or 2174 s/w engg category. I hv recd my assesment from wes and planning to file in the coming week as everything's else is arranged already. as per CIC website updated on 6 june, only 50+ out of 2000 of both categories combined have been reached. just needed your opinion on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Strange.
> I clicked Apply Online and then getting following options.
> Personal Info
> Education
> ...


I think you haven't selected FSWP assessment, there is a separate option available for FWSP applicants, you should use that. See the link below

World Education Services: Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP) Credential Assessments


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Ash,

Thanks for responding. 

Just wanted to confirm few things, as I am not applying through an agent, but myself.

I have arranged all the documents mentioned in the checklist IMM5612E. Now, do I need to do anything else, ir should I just visit CIC ofc and submit all the documents stapled in a file?

also, there is a confusion in my mind. as per CIC w/s, we can submit these docs to regional CIC office. and in the checklist, it is mentioned to mail it to sydney, nova scotia.

I am asking you, as you told me once, that u filed for urself in the past. 

Thanks very much in advance.

Regards
Lucky.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I have sent my documents to 
To,
Recipient (center of the envelope)
Citizenship and Immigration Canada
Federal Skilled Worker
NOC Category – 2171 - Information Systems Analysts And Consultant
49 Dorchester Street
Sydney, NS
B1P 5Z2
Canada

In the application I have mentioned immigration office as,
LONDON
I guess you have to mention Delhi as you are applying in India.

All the best. 

Keep us updated of progress.

Thanks

Regards,
Ash



lakhwindr said:


> Hi Ash,
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunny12 (Jun 14, 2014)

*FSW Application*

Dear Friends,

I found this forum very useful and the friends here are really very helpful and always ready to share there experience.

I am planning to file the PR under Federal skilled Workers Class and have few doubts and would really appreciate if you guys can answer.

1. From India can this visa be applied online or need to submit on paper.
Can someone share the application form or link ?

2. Is it the right time to apply for Computer Technicia ?

3. Can we apply on own or really need a agent for filling this visa.

Thanks,
Sunny


----------



## lakhwindr (Nov 7, 2013)

hi ashpin,

how are u? need ur help again Sir!! 

i sent my file on 28th June and it was recd by cic office on 4th July 2014. but, i still haven't got any AOR/information at all about my file. I read it on CIC website that max SLA for aor or acknowledgement is 10 weeks. and in my case 10 weeks have already passed. i tried calling their helpline, but outside canada nbr did not help. they told me to call CIC office or 1-888-242-2100, which is the nbr to bw dialled in from canada only.

I already have sent them email asking same and waiting for response. could u please help me knowing, what should be my next plan of action.

Thanks
Lucky.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

lakhwindr said:


> hi ashpin,
> 
> how are u? need ur help again Sir!!
> 
> ...


Replied to you on other thread already.


----------

